# browny/greyish discharge @ 6wk + 5 days



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi i wonder if you can help me please

This time last week i lost one of my babies (ivf) through an ectopic pregnancy  i had a blood transfusion etc but at the scan last friday (6 weeks) it showed one healthy bean with a heartbeat  but this afternoon i have been getting a greyish/brownish discharge for the last few hours, i dont know whether to call my clinic although i do have my 7 week scan with them on friday...im really worried as i have heard of brown being old blood but greyish/brown im not sure what to think


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Emma

Firstly congratulations on your BFP and seeing that wonderful little heartbeat last week must have been wonderful for you  

I know its difficult (cos I'm still renound for being a worry wart) but try not to worry yourself over this discharge.  I spent forever knicker checking and even lost fresh blood during my pregnancy.  I too had greyish quite stringy loss in the early weeks but if you are still feeling uneasy by all means give your clinic a call I'm sure they can appreciate how apprehensive you are at this stage.

Enjoy your scan friday  

Loadsa love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Jax for the quick response

I have called them and they said if it gets any worse to come in tomorrow for my scan, but told me that its probably old blood from the op...never heard of grey before  i will rest loads and see if it goes thanks again  

Emmaxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Your welcome  

Glad theyve managed to settle you a bit with the offer of an early visit but I'm sure you wont need to    I'd like to be able to say you will stop worrying at some point but I never managed to  

Put those feet up now and try to enjoy every moment of the next few months, before you know it that little bundle will have you running around like a crazy woman  

Loadsa love and luck
Jax
xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Congrtaulations on your pregnancy, hopefully the rest of it will not be as traumatic for the rest of it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62737.0.html 
The above link may be of use to you, but brown loss is usually old blood and probably from your ectopic. Hope all goes well with your scan on Friday 

Jan


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks both of you!


----------

